
DreamHost fights government seeking 1.3M IP addresses of DisruptJ20 - champagnepapi
https://venturebeat.com/2017/08/15/dreamhost-fights-u-s-government-request-seeking-1-3-million-ip-addresses-on-visitors-to-disruptj20-website/
======
merricksb
Discussed previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15011636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15011636)

------
sixstringtheory
I'm bracing for the onslaught of "well if concerned citizens can out public
nazis, then the government should have infinite power to crush opposition"

------
293984j29384
tldr; when creating something you think the ruling party won't like, try to
find a hosting provider that doesn't keep logs indefinitely..

